# Fishing surf in Matagorda for dummies



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

So I fish freshwater but never had much experience in surf fishing so I apologize for the uneducated question in the differences.

I rented a place pretty much on the beach surrounded by the Matagorda nature park for a few days and would like to do some fishing when the kids will let me. I have access to some rigs my younger brother uses on the party boats out of port A and some freshwater poles I use for striper fishing on Texoma.

First question is there any rules against fishing the beaches there since it is surrounded by the Nature park? Second what type of bait/artificial lures would you recommend? I don't have a type of fish I am going for but something I could cook up fresh would be a nice plus, other than that just catching some fish makes any vacation better right?

Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

freshwater striper poles should be fine. Just need some fresh dead shrimp and some 2-3 oz spider weights and 2/0-3/0 light wire circle hooks. Make your own leaders by tying a figure eight knot in the end loop of some 20# mono and make the weight drop 2X longer than the hook drop with hook drop around 8-10". Put a small swivel through the leader line before you tie the figure eight knot to form the loop. Done. Small keeper black drum, small slot reds or whiting will all be delicious.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

You will need a beach vehicle permit sticker if you drive on the beach. You can buy one at the store in Matagorda. 

Dead shrimp on a Carolina rig in the first gut will get you all the whiting you want to clean. 

Don't forget mosquito spray and some long handled pliers for getting hardheads off the hook.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information and recommendations, I had to look up whiting since I wasn't familiar with species, I think I caught a few on a trip a few years ago. I thought that they were croaked when I caught them but the way their mouths were almost on the underside they could have been whiting.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Mullet of all size are plentiful right now. Toss out a few might get lucky with a trout if water is right. If you happen to catch a pup black tip of legal size those eat good make sure to cut the tail let it bleed out then gut it and pack with ice. Cut it into steaks soak in milk for awhile then grill or fry it.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Matagorda beach fishing will make you look like an experienced pro no matter what you do! Just throw it out there and hang on!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

If you drive on the beach it is good to have a 4X4 and to check the tide schedule so you don;t get surrounded by water.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

matagordamudskipper said:


> Mullet of all size are plentiful right now. Toss out a few might get lucky with a trout if water is right. If you happen to catch a pup black tip of legal size those eat good make sure to cut the tail let it bleed out then gut it and pack with ice. Cut it into steaks soak in milk for awhile then grill or fry it.


Thanks for the info, brother is going to lend me some shark leaders and I am planning to throw them out, from what i read night is the best so may kill a few hours on the beach after the kids leave the water.



SolarScreenGuy said:


> Matagorda beach fishing will make you look like an experienced pro no matter what you do! Just throw it out there and hang on!
> 
> www.solarscreenguys.com


Thanks, never been there before and am lookign forward to seeing what I can get hold of.



fishingcacher said:


> If you drive on the beach it is good to have a 4X4 and to check the tide schedule so you don;t get surrounded by water.


The place we rented is only about 100 yards from teh surf so I am going to keep the truck on solid ground and carry waht I can carry. Fast way to ruin the vacation would be getting the truck stuck then flooded.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bring a pack of Fish Bites with you as well. Sometimes it helps keep from catching hardheads all day with dead shrimp and keeps a bait out long enough for a decent fish to pick it up. I've also had days where they preferred Fish Bites.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

ok a couple follow up questions now that I am t-7 days from the beach. 

1. what weight sinker will it take to hold out there? Been reading that 4oz is pretty standard, I have a bag of 3oz pyramids, will they work or do I buy the 4oz to be safe.

2. with a cast net is it pretty easy to catch some mullet? I am pretty pathetic with the cast net but figured it was worth a shot for catching bait.

3. What are the rules for fish you can use for cut bait? I heard croaker is a fish you can catch with sand fleas and use that as cut bait but the pictures seem to look like whiting to me. Want to make sure I dont' break any rules on cutting up the wrong species of fish just cause I misidentified them.

4. catching blue crabs - can this be done without traps? is there a crab license needed (on top of fishing/saltwater stamp)?


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Weight question is tough depending on surf conditions. I would get som 4-5 oz spider weights to go along with what you have.

Mullet should be attainable 

General rule is if a fish has a size limit and or bag limit.....you CANNOT fish with it. You are ok with wither croaker or whiting

If the whiting are big enough.....they go in the cooler....great eating and fish bites work well for them.

Chicken neck and or leg on a string in the surf will catch crabs.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

- 3's should be plenty heavy as it looks like its going to be pretty flat few a few days starting this weekend.
- yes. You'll see them up close so throw just ahead of the first one in the school in very shallow water right at the beach.
- any baitfish (perch, mullet) or croaker will work as cut bait, including whiting. The best bait for Spanish Mack is cut filleted strips of Spanish Mack.
- you do not need a special license or permit for crab to catch in a real (non commercial) or rod and reel.

Y'all have fun and be safe.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

4oz will allow you to cast further.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't use "game fish" for bait -- type "what is a game fish" in google.
Blue crab is regulated, can take only if it is 5" across or more.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Crusader said:


> Can't use "game fish" for bait -- type "what is a game fish" in google.
> Blue crab is regulated, can take only if it is 5" across or more.


And when you google it you will find you can keep a small percentage of undersize crab for bait....you have to put them in a separate container


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm already anxious to see how you do.
Be sure to let us all know - Good Luck!!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

In my opinion, Matagorda beach is the best beach for casting surf rods on our coast. If the water is clear or has some green in it, cast some spoons in gold or silver. If it is off color, use live finger mullet. Those big trout are still in there when the water is chocolate and will eat a live one. Cast cut mullet or whiting for bullreds and sharks. They are close to the beach. You don't have to wade to your neck to cast. Be very careful of rip currents there.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Rather than just fish any spot on the beach, look for areas where the breaking waves are smaller which indicates deeper holes and breaks in the bars. Fish will run the guts and cross between them at the those spots. Being in the right spot can make a BIG difference in your success.

Live shad is a good bait and easy to catch with a cast net under the lights on the river. Last week they produced quick limits of good trout for us casting surf rods into the 2nd gut from the sand...even in muddy water. Didn't even have to get our feet wet.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great responses, we leave for San Antonio on Saturday and get to the beach Monday. Really want to catch a shark, my buddy gave me some shark rigs but they look freaking huge, will see what I can do.



Mr. Saltwater said:


> Rather than just fish any spot on the beach, look for areas where the breaking waves are smaller which indicates deeper holes and breaks in the bars. Fish will run the guts and cross between them at the those spots. Being in the right spot can make a BIG difference in your success.
> 
> Live shad is a good bait and easy to catch with a cast net under the lights on the river. Last week they produced quick limits of good trout for us casting surf rods into the 2nd gut from the sand...even in muddy water. Didn't even have to get our feet wet.


Thanks for the info on what to look for.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Runway said:


> I'm already anxious to see how you do.
> Be sure to let us all know - Good Luck!!


Will be sure to take some pictures if we catch anything decent.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

So today is my first full day on the beach, caught a few croaker (I think) last night using sand fleas and today cut one in half and flung it out as far as I could. Nothing yet.

If anyone is on the beach and sees a red and white shade screen next to a white pop up stop by and say hi.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man I wish I was there chunking bait with you!


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Ready to see what you hook up to out there man, I think I might be just as excited as you to see what you manage to catch! Good luck brother! keep us updated


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunately nothing to rrport. Been catching croaker but nothing g on the big poles. Have had m bait cleaned off a few times but no hook ups. 

Not sure if I am not getting deep enough or what it is. Not seeing anyone else catching anything so maybe a bad timing deal.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

We did start catching blue crab today. My daughter was having lots of fun till one got hold of her finger.


----------



## RICKOLAY (Sep 23, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

How are you catching crab?


----------

